# My Ta 152C is now finished!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my recently finished 1/48 scale Dragon Ta 152C, this model was built straight from the box, I used EagleCals Ta 152C sheet for the decals.
I marked my model as a 9.Staffel III./JG 301 aircraft, this unit did not operate the Ta 152C but I wanted my model to look lke it was operational...the prototype markings for this model are boring and have been done to death by other modelers.

On to the pics...









































I also have my Fw 190D-13 finished, pics of that one will be posted soon.


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautious as always!
Gotta finish my halfway-done 152H.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John!

Not sure if you heard about this but EagleCals will have two new sheets for the Ta 152H for sale after the end of the year, they make really good decals and their information in the instructions is really helpful. Some of the older decal sheets from EagleCals have incorrect information on the aircraft colors (mainly Fw 190D-9s) but the new sheets they produced since the two Dora books came out have very accurate information in the instruction sheets.

This Dragon Ta 152C was a bit of a let down and is not very well researched, the good news is Hobby Boss will be making two new kits of the Ta 152C and maybe they will get it right.

Agentsmith


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

That's one beautiful job. I'm always envious when I see the weathering you guys do one your planes, they look like they have flown. I can only hope my A-10 comes out half as nice.

Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Have you seen this?

http://www.hlj.com/product/vol50311..._campaign=TOP_page&utm_content=ibvol50311.png


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Dave621955!
A lot of the weathering done on this model was done with the airbrush with the rest being done by artists oils. Paint chipping was done with a silver colored artists pencil and Testors Chrome silver paint. The chrome paint is too bright to be used for paint chipping by itself but I added the flat clear coat over it to tone it down to make it look more like metal.

John,
Yes I have seen the big ZM kit and thought about getting one but I lost my job before the kit hit the market, thats actually a good thing because I have read about the early releases of this kit having some quality control issues. When I do get another job I still might not get this kit, not because I think its a bad kit but because of the size of it. A 1/32 scale Ta 152H will take up the same amount of shelf space as two Bf 109G's. Also I already have several 1/48 scale Ta 152H kits in the stash to build first.
Another large scale Ta 152 coming to the market is the PCM 1/32 scale Ta 152C, I hope they do a better job on this kit than they did on their Ta 152H released last year, there was a lot of problems with that kit.

Agentsmith


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry, to hear about you losing your job. I wish you the best of luck in finding a new job ASAP!...your work is amazing and can't wait to see what is in store next!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Medic17!

The company I worked for moved out of the area and left almost all of us that was working there out of luck. I was there nearly 10 years.

I have another finished model that I will be posting pics of in a day or two. 
Also I am building a Tamiya Fw 190F-8 and intend to get it finished before years end. Today I finished painting the camo on it and will start painting the tactical markings on it after the paint I put on today is fully dried.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My wife had a similar thing happen a decade or so ago - her company moved from NJ to Chcago. They offered to bring everyone along and help them find a place to live, and some of the people did that. but we don't want to leave where we grew up.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great looking bird


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Jafo!

John,
The company I worked for offered money to help us move but no other help was offered. I live by myself and own my home and the thought of seeking another house and moving all my things to another city while trying sell my current home was overwhelming. Only one person moved with the company, everyone else stayed here, the person that did move was very close to retirement and needed to keep on working for the company.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^I wouldn't want to do it, either. 
Well, I _would _like to get the heck out of NJ and into a more rural, more gun-friendly state, but of my own volition and in my own time.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
Thats the key thing...to move when YOU want to, not when a CEO thinks you should.

One thing that I snicker about is the people that were hired to replace us are not that good and after two weeks of training them they were not picking things up and were slow on top of that. I bet its hot mess there now...

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh - back to the 152C.... I have an old Trimaster kit, which is the Trimaster Ta-152H with extra wing and nose parts to turn it into a C. The reason I never built the fool thing is because the extra parts seem to be cast in vinyl! :freak: I mean, WTF? :lol:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I have read about the old Trimaster Ta 152C kit, the resin wing can be a real problem if it gets a warp into it as it ages. I have seen pics of a couple of those kits built and they look good but I would not want to try building one!

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Resin? Very flexible resin, then. That's why I guessed vinyl.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't have one of those kits myself so I can't say for sure, but I do remember reading an article about that kit and it stated the extra parts included to make it into a Ta 152C were resin.
I have not heard of vinyl being used much for aircraft wings but I suppose its possible.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, you're right, I just checked - resin. Not as soft and flexible as I remember the last time I sprue-fondeled it. And the castings need a bit of cleaning up - I guess the molds were on their way out when mine was cast.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I know Brett Green built one of those kits and he did a write up of his experience of building it. You might still find it in the Hyperscale gallery section, if I remember correctly he had a bad time with the resin pieces but the finished model looked great. I might try and look that article up so I can compare the older Trimaster/Dragon Ta 152C with the new Dragon kit that I just finished.


Agentsmith


----------

